# Anyone ever doctor up their 'kraut?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I had a pitiful cabbage crop this year. Didn't plant many and ended up with 5 small heads, about the size of a softball.

I made sauerkraut today. Just for fun I grated up some horseradish root and put some mustard seed in. If I had any garlic I would have put that in too, alas I had none.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

There's always sauerkraut on hot dogs, chocolate sauerkraut cake, and my favorite of all, sauerkraut salad..


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

My brother bought me juniper berries to put in my kraut this year&#8230;.i was too afraid to try it.lol&#8230;maybe when I cook it&#8230;


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I put a few cayenne peppers and some chopped green tomatoes in mine. It is yummy!!! The green tomatoes also helped with the juice covering it in the crock. My MIL used to make hers like this years ago.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi tinknal

try adding this based on my mother-in-laws (born in Berlin, Germany in 1926) pickled red cabbage recipe,
Brine
1.1l apple cider vinegar
300g raw sugar
25g black peppercorns
1tsp mustard seeds
1tsp caraway seeds
2 star anise 
2 hot chillies, whole (your choice) 
2cm length of ginger, peeled sliced
2 tbsp paprika (red colour and sweetness) 
2g salt

enjoy MM



tinknal said:


> I had a pitiful cabbage crop this year. Didn't plant many and ended up with 5 small heads, about the size of a softball.
> 
> I made sauerkraut today. Just for fun I grated up some horseradish root and put some mustard seed in. If I had any garlic I would have put that in too, alas I had none.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Last year I made rutabaga kraut.

2 1/2 lbs cabbage and 2 1/2 lbs rutabaga per batch.

Turned out well.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used kohlrabi, chard and kale along with the cabbage in my kraut and it turned out pretty tasty. Mustard, garlic, onions, caraway and horseradish are all great for making zesty kraut, and I've even made a fiery batch with thai chili peppers, wasabi horseradish and garlic.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Turnip slices.

Apple slices.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty much any fruit or veg that you would put in a salad, slaw or pickle can fermented to make sauerkraut. "Kraut" is any plant/vegetable even though "sauerkraut" is most typically cabbage.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Isn't kimchi a combo of fermented vegetables? I would think many combinations would come out very tasty.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

(Korean) Kimchi is traditionally fermented chilies with any number of vegetables, most commonly napa cabbage. It's a great flavor alternative to typical (German) sauerkraut 

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Traditional-Napa-Cabbage-Kimchi-233839
http://www.insanitytheory.net/kitchenwench/authentic-traditional-kimchi-recipe/


----------

